# Someone tell me about 3D Studio Max



## KitsuneKit (Dec 7, 2007)

3D Studio Max.

I've seen some animation come out of there and it looks pretty nice.

I was wonderding if anyone on here has toy'd with it any.

Is it worth buying?
Is it hard to use?
Will I need a tablet for it?
Will I need to take a class on it?
Is any programming knowledge required?
How are would it be for me to jump right in an start animating
Can anyone tell me about this product?

Deezl really got me interested in it with his awesome meerkat TF pic: here
I want to do stuff like that.

So is it worth spending my money on?


----------



## pinkplushii (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't know much about 3D animation, but I do know there's a free 3D program you can mess around with to see if you like it. 

http://www.blender.org/


----------



## codewolf (Dec 7, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Is it worth buying?
> Is it hard to use?
> Will I need a tablet for it?
> Will I need to take a class on it?
> ...



1) No ->download it
2) it is reasonably, yes
3) not neccisaraly
4) more than likely, but there are lots of tutorials online anyway
5) not really, unless you want to go into the more in-depth stuff
6) quite hard, you'd have to learn the basics first
7) try looking on the website


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 7, 2007)

Just remember, art that has been created and really looks good takes some practice to learn. You can't just jump in and expect it to be fantastic. 

but, most people I know that are good at 3D Just learned the basics and screwed with the program so much, that they learned the inns and outs themselves and got good just by practicing.

and if your really willing to buy something that expensive, try it out first.


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 12, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> 3D Studio Max.
> 
> I've seen some animation come out of there and it looks pretty nice.
> 
> ...


I love 3d max... but... 
is it worth buying? probably not.  If you're not going to use it for professional use, then no one is going to bother caring about your illegal copy...

hard to use... yes and no... it takes a lot of work to get use to it... it takes even more work to start mastering it... it takes even more work to start getting good animations out of it... in other words... like every form of art, prepare to get a lot of crap and practice a ton =)

I've never used a tablet with any 3d program.. I do prefer them for post render editing on abstracts and stuff... I don't do a ton of animations.

Of course you don't need classes, as long as your motivated to practice practice practice! Start basic!  There is some programming skills needed for some things, but for the most part you don't need to know them for a long while... stupid particles



and of course, like they said before me, you're going to have a hard time jumping in and expecting good detailed animations right away... sure you can make a cube move around on screen, or have a camera rotate around an object... but there is a lot to learn before you can get any crazy detailed things out of it.


----------

